# Kieth Laws article on ESPN



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I didn't want to steal the good vibe of the Moreneau thread so i started a new one.

Now i ventured over to ESPN while on the internet and clicked on the Moreneau MVP link. What came up was a joke(Its an insider article you have to be asubscriber to read it)The heading was something like Moreneau a laughable choice. Now i know espn has alot of east coast bias, but come on this was a headline on the front page. This guys article was also extemely bad. I counted 2 facts that he pulled up to argue his case. One was moreneaus batting avg. which was in the .320's was 12th. Well i was a good year .320's is respectable. Then the other did not help his case he brought up Moreneau's rbi total which was 2nd. Didn't see his article their.

He said morneau was not the MVP of the team Joe Mauer was. Despite what he thinks just last week didn't the TEAM vote Moreneau MVP. What a joke this guy should feel ashamed. :eyeroll:


----------

